# LF RP w/ dragons :o



## Taralen (Jun 15, 2018)

Greetings, I am looking to RP as my new OC I made for a book I'm writing. This fella: www.furaffinity.net: Steinar Concept 1 - No Longer Human by Taralen

He's a relatively new character that I would like to flesh out more through RP and what not. I'm okay with 18+ stuff as long as it's discussed first with what I'm okay with. I think it would be fun to RP with dragon characters who are actually dragons inside and out. He's a cursed lad, so he doesn't know how the hell to act like one, and I think that in itself would make for some rather hilarious predicaments. PM or post here if interested! I have a discord I use for RPing and gaming purposes, so if you have one and would like to RP that way, just include it in the message.


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 15, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## _Coby_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Awww. I wish to join but i'm not a dragon :c


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

aww but im not a dragon


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 15, 2018)

Can my friends (@zyther kaldrok and @_Coby_ ) join too? The more the merrier.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 15, 2018)

Would this be via discord?


----------



## Taralen (Jun 15, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> Count me in!



Yay! Discord would be preferred if you have one. 



_Coby_ said:


> Awww. I wish to join but i'm not a dragon :c





zyther kaldrok said:


> aww but im not a dragon



You don't have to "be" a dragon. If you have a dragon OC, that works too. XD



Ginza said:


> Would this be via discord?



I think Discord would probably be best. I'm not sure if I should make a channel for it though since I wasn't expecting any group stuff initially. xD


----------



## Ginza (Jun 15, 2018)

Taralen said:


> Yay! Discord would be preferred if you have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this feral or anthro?


----------



## Taralen (Jun 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Is this feral or anthro?



My character is a feral, but I don't think someone absolutely needs to play a feral dragon. An anthro dragon would I suppose work too, but Steinar (my character) is 12ft tall, so an anthro might be kind of puny in comparison lol


----------



## Ginza (Jun 16, 2018)

Taralen said:


> My character is a feral, but I don't think someone absolutely needs to play a feral dragon. An anthro dragon would I suppose work too, but Steinar (my character) is 12ft tall, so an anthro might be kind of puny in comparison lol



Alright, I’d be down


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 16, 2018)

Taralen said:


> My character is a feral, but I don't think someone absolutely needs to play a feral dragon. An anthro dragon would I suppose work too, but Steinar (my character) is 12ft tall, so an anthro might be kind of puny in comparison lol


oooooo cool. so are we all going to be feral?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 16, 2018)

Like the pic.  And I do have an alien species, the Fyr Fyr, that just so happen to be dragonoid.  And my character, Bem, a young male, born with the recessive "gatekeeper" gene activated, so he's able to travel anywhere in the Universe/Multiverse.  In his species, only two Gatekeepers exist at any one time, the mutation's that rare (tied to a rare skin color, more common to males than females).

He could certainly fit in.  Haven't played him in some time, either, so it would be fun.


----------



## Taralen (Jun 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright, I’d be down



Neat! I'll PM you my discord. 



zyther kaldrok said:


> oooooo cool. so are we all going to be feral?



That entirely depends if I make a channel for this RP on discord. I wasn't expecting a group RP. LOL I'll need ideas on how that will work before I think about making one. 



Roose Hurro said:


> Like the pic.  And I do have an alien species, the Fyr Fyr, that just so happen to be dragonoid.  And my character, Bem, a young male, born with the recessive "gatekeeper" gene activated, so he's able to travel anywhere in the Universe/Multiverse.  In his species, only two Gatekeepers exist at any one time, the mutation's that rare (tied to a rare skin color, more common to males than females).
> 
> He could certainly fit in.  Haven't played him in some time, either, so it would be fun.



Thank you!
Do you have a picture of your characters?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 17, 2018)

Taralen said:


> Thank you!
> Do you have a picture of your characters?



Not on the web, don't have any way to scan onto the web, either, though I do have pics I could dig up (very old).  Just no way to let you see them... well, could use a cell phone cam, but that would take some time.  And my work week starts today.


----------



## Taralen (Jun 18, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Not on the web, don't have any way to scan onto the web, either, though I do have pics I could dig up (very old).  Just no way to let you see them... well, could use a cell phone cam, but that would take some time.  And my work week starts today.



Oh, okay. That's alright if you can't share any right away. ^^;


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 19, 2018)

I dont really do group rp I will say that but if your ever looking for a feral dragon to rp with im quite free and open.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

Can I join I’m a dragon 20 feet tall with a wingspan of 40 feet.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 27, 2018)

Taralen said:


> Oh, okay. That's alright if you can't share any right away. ^^;



Got the pics on camera, can't copy/paste or otherwise attach images from a file/folder on my computer.  This site apparently doesn't allow it.


----------



## Little_Luna (Jun 28, 2018)

I am interested in this RP I play both Feral and anthro. Little_Luna#3033


----------



## Pokephiliac09913 (Jun 28, 2018)

Taralen said:


> Greetings, I am looking to RP as my new OC I made for a book I'm writing. This fella: www.furaffinity.net: Steinar Concept 1 - No Longer Human by Taralen
> 
> He's a relatively new character that I would like to flesh out more through RP and what not. I'm okay with 18+ stuff as long as it's discussed first with what I'm okay with. I think it would be fun to RP with dragon characters who are actually dragons inside and out. He's a cursed lad, so he doesn't know how the hell to act like one, and I think that in itself would make for some rather hilarious predicaments. PM or post here if interested! I have a discord I use for RPing and gaming purposes, so if you have one and would like to RP that way, just include it in the message.


Hey I wanna rp with you  send me a message and I shared my discord with you already


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm interested in rping with you. I have a dragon oc that I can play as that might suit your interests

Discord: Axel Redtail #9250


----------



## Furnco (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a dragoness who is dragon through and through. Feral and all. Would love to interact a bit. HMU if youre still looking


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a feral amphibious drake (dragon without wings) that I'm looking to RP with!


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## Furnco (Nov 16, 2019)

MommaSnek said:


> I have a feral amphibious drake (dragon without wings) that I'm looking to RP with!




Psssst add me on discord - furnco#9172


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 19, 2019)

Furnco said:


> Psssst add me on discord - furnco#9172


 Sorry it took me so long to get back to you will be adding you know TwistedGhoul


----------

